

New Computer Chip Is Designed to Work Like the Brain - jonbaer
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/08/science/new-computer-chip-is-designed-to-work-like-the-brain.html

======
scientist
Epistemio's page for rating or reviewing the scientific publication discussed
here:
[http://www.epistemio.com/p/AJ09k7Yx](http://www.epistemio.com/p/AJ09k7Yx)

